# [Wet Thumb Forum]-store reviews (pls remove if inappropriate)



## imported_baj (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi,
I was wondering if there was a section where we could review/post our experiences with online stores dealing with aquaria hardware? I was hoping I could share my experience with DrFosterandSmith.com as they pretty much suck. I ordered an item thats on backorder and its been delayed about 3 times from the expected date already and they never notified me of the delay, instead I had to enquire each time. I dont want to say this is their general behavior but its just one experience and wanted to let you all know.


----------



## imported_baj (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi,
I was wondering if there was a section where we could review/post our experiences with online stores dealing with aquaria hardware? I was hoping I could share my experience with DrFosterandSmith.com as they pretty much suck. I ordered an item thats on backorder and its been delayed about 3 times from the expected date already and they never notified me of the delay, instead I had to enquire each time. I dont want to say this is their general behavior but its just one experience and wanted to let you all know.


----------



## imported_baj (Aug 5, 2004)

On a related note, I am now looking to buy some lights for the tank. The Width of the tank is 20" and I am trying to get maybe 72W of light max. So if someone could please suggest to me what options I have and where I could find them, I would be very grateful.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## something fishy (Aug 12, 2004)

Definitely give these guys a try. http://www.ahsupply.com/


----------



## Tao Chinsa (Aug 22, 2004)

AH Supply ROCKS!


----------



## imported_baj (Aug 5, 2004)

They seem a bit pricey, the 2x36W fixture runs into more than $100, ie, 63+32+8 and then the cost of a hood to fit it into. Is this a reasonable price to expect?


----------



## Dojo (Feb 2, 2003)

Yea, thats how much lighting costs dude. It's rediculous from any vendor. I like AH because they offer the barebones for a reasonably competitive cost. 

They're getting hit with high wholesale also. The middle man makes a killing on lights.


----------



## imported_baj (Aug 5, 2004)

I see, so the main cost seems to be the ballast? at around 40-50 bucks?


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

For legal reasons I do not allow store reviews here


----------

